# Mayr's Wonderful Remedy - Any info?



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2004)

Has anyone seen one like this? It's a Mayr's Wonderful Remedy, Chicago, U.S.A. The seam goes over the top, it's about 6 1/4" tall...

 Any info would be greatly appreciated!

 Thanks,

 -Ryan


----------



## David E (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Ryan   Mayr's Wonderful Remedy Chicago USA  Base I in diamond which is Illinois Glass 1916 to 1929.
 For ailments such as Gastric Dypepsia and resulting indigestion.
 Advertised in 1880's  (devner 1968)
 1929 to 1930 by O.H. Jadwin & Sons Inc., New York City as Myr's, 1948 by Berosol Products, Rockaway Beach, Long Island N.Y.
 Clear 6 1/4" x 2" x 1 1/8"

 Dave


----------



## Ryan (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Dave!


----------

